# 4x8 table for Super International set - suggested layouts



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

If not for my basement wood shop, I'd be able to dedicate a larger space for my new Super International (...or, International Super...) set. That said, I'm going to leverage an existing work table for a 4x8 setup.

The Super International has 17 various tracks based on actual tracks around the world. Unfortunately, most of them require a larger footprint than I can provide (right now). Greg Braun's fantastic site (http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/) suggests some setups that would fit the bill. I was wondering if anyone here had some ideas as well. I want to maintain the 4-lane setup. 

I do have in mind the International 39 layout, since it does combine some straightaways and some interesting technical sections. I also realize I'll have to pick up some more track to go with the I-39 layout. I'm certainly open to some feedback and ideas here to the folks who have this set and are also limited in their space.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Keep in mind if the suggested layout you see is too large, you can probably eliminate some track pieces to bring the footprint more in line with your allotted space. Same goes for layout ideas that may be too small. I took one of Greg's layouts and added some straight track pieces to increase the width and length.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Greg also has a design called the 4-Way Challenge, which incorporates every track piece that comes with both the SI and the 4-Way Split sets and fits on a 4x8 table. I own both sets and for a while had this layout set up on the floor of a spare bedroom. It was a fast running circuit and was fun to race on as well. 

Since you are looking to get more track anyway, maybe it would be worth your time investing in the additional 4 Way set and giving it a whirl.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy, I saw that, and I'd love to. But right now that's not in my cards with another baby on the way and Christmas in our rear-view mirror


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I tried the International 39 for quite some time, but the "squiggle sections" drove me nuts. I also tried a few others, but was most pleased with the Tuckaway 25 streched to a 4x8 table. I added 4 18" curves and mixed the radi of the curves up. This is the setup that is getting screwed down.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I have been using the I-39 layout for almost a year now.I have an 11'X4' table and made a few changes to the original.I too done away with the infield twisties and just added a single corner.I also changed turn one at the right end of the long front staight.I am waiting for my delivery of 9" & 12" banked corners to replace the flat corner on the infield.I'll post pics when i get them installed.Heres the way it sits now.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Great feedback and ideas, guys... keep it coming please!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

twolff,

Nice layout. Have filed your pic away for posssible future use. 

Thanks! rr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

